# Jede Maus spinnt ingendwann (wilde Reaktionen am Bildschirm)



## ChrisB (5. Oktober 2003)

Hilfe Leute ich schnall ab:

Bei meinem PC  (Motherboard ECS K7S5A mit Athlon unter W98) habe ich nun schon verschiedene Mäuse probiert, z.Zt eine einfache Kabelmouse am Mouseport

Eine Zeit lang (mal Minuten, mal Stunden) geht es gut, plötzlich fängt dann die Mouse das spinnen an und reagiert bei kleinsten Bewegungen wie wild am Bildschirm (durch minimale Bewegungen springt die Mouse über ganzen Bildschirm, was sonst weitaus größere Bewegungen erfordert) und öffnet alle möglichen Fenster+Programme.
In diesem Zustand ist eine Tastatureingabe normal möglich.

Nun fand ich inzwischen heraus, dass ein abziehen des Mousesteckers mit sofortigem wiedereinstecken das Problem machmal - nicht immer - löste und dann wiede weiter funktionierte (manchmal kommt dann auch gar keine Reaktion mehr)
ein Warmstart löst das Problem, machmal für 30sek. machmal für Minuten oder Stunden

Nun las ich in einem anderen Beitrag, es könnte ein Wärmefehler des Chips sein, aber ich habe deswegen schon das PC Gehäuse offen, dürfte also nicht mehr so warm werden, und zweitens dürfte doch ein Wärmefehler nicht vom ab-/anstecken gelöste sein, und drittens müßte doch dann eigentlich am anfang alles gehen und später wenn wärmer gar nichts mehr, diese Zeitspannen sind aber so nicht erkennbar.

Hat jemand einen Tip? Bin schon gespannt......

Christian


----------



## t0ny (7. Oktober 2003)

Also entweder ich bin "plond" oder ich kann den Namen der Maus nicht finden. Wenn die von Microsoft ist (Intelli Explorer...), dann gratuliere ich zum Kabelbruch. Hatte von denen auch die Maus gekauft, zeigte nach einer Weile die Symptome, die du beschrieben hast; tauschte sie gegen eine Neue. Nach einer Weile: Selbes Problem. Ursache: Produktionsfehler, zwei mal in den selben Kot gegriffen... . Aber nach der dritten habe ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Caliterra (7. Oktober 2003)

Haste mal nen neuen Treiber getestet?


----------



## blackmouth (27. Januar 2004)

*Die Maus schon wieder....*

Hi Leutz,
erst mal ein Hallo....bin neu hier!

Nu zu meinem Prob.
Hab nen Dell server der hin und wieder mal auch die anfangs beschreibenen Probleme macht.Sobald man die maus bewegt tanzt der cursur wie von der tarantel gestochen über den desktop und öffnet und schließt fenster.
dann lass ich die maus ein paar sekunden in ruhe und alles ist wieder ok....
nu kam heute morgen mein chef an und er hatte auf seinem laptop genau den gleichen sch****......
am dell hängt ne normale kabelmaus, und das laptop ( HP) hat ne kabellose (Trust) mouse und tastatur.
Mit verschhmutzung kanns net zusammenhängen. auch die wärmetheorie scheint mir abwegig da chef sein laptop heute morgen grad eingeschaltet hat und der effekt auftrat.da hatte das mainboard noch nicht wirklich viel zeit um derart zu erhitzen!
das ziehen und wieder reistecken des PS/2 steckers hat zwar erst mal gewirkt,
aber ich würd dennoch gerne wissen was der mist soll.
achja.... mit dem BS kann's auch net zusammenhängen......dell W2003 server
HP XP prof.
es sein das ist ein Win.-Bug.... der sich durch alle BS von Win zieht, was ich mir aber eigendlich auch net vorstellen kann da das Prob wohl nicht allzu häufig auftaucht.

Wäre für weitere anregungen und tips zur beseitigung echt dankebar bevor die durchgeknallte maus irgendweche anwendungen oder daten unkontrolliert löscht.....

MfG
Blackmouth


----------

